

Find Out If Your Startup Fails At SEO - RobMcCullough
http://www.rentrob.com/seo/?p=99

======
RobMcCullough
I was looking at the 500Startups class list today, and I realized a lot of
these guys are not doing any on page SEO! I am putting my feelers out to see
if there is a micro-business to be made here.

First signup from HN gets a free analysis.

